# Installing B13 SER seats in a B14 Sentra



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Can I get a sticky on this?
I got right to it and took out the drives seat. Then when I went to put
the new seat in the brackets on the left lined up but the rear one on the
right was way to short.
I panicked.
So I went and got on the nissan forum to see what I could find, I found a
link to a site about puting 200sx seats in a NX 2000. So I figured its the
same thing basically.

Heres that site: http://nissannx.info/pages/seat_install.html

The back bracket and the sliders are one unit. So I took the back off of
mine and put the SER back on there.
When I tried to put the seat bottom in, the SER seats have side bolts and
the B14 has bottom bolts. That link shows that they used the 200sx bottom
because of this diffrence.
I noticed that they both have the exact same shape and breather hole
positions in the metal shell in the bottom. Then I noticed that the metal
was a bit thicker in the B14 shell and the bolt holes were threaded. So I
took out all the hog rings that hold on the upholstry and switched the
foam and upolstry from the SER seat to the B14 shell. It bolted right in.
Because of the shape of the side bolsters I had to use the plastic trim
that came with the SER seats, and the Reciliner handel that came with my seat,the B14 recliner handel has a small slot on the back to hold it on. Its a lighter grey and has a diffrent shape but its the only one that will fit on that recliner handel. I'll just switch to a charcoal grey one later.

I havn't done the pasenger seat yet, I'm going to show the diffrence to
some people this weekend then do it on tuesday. I'll take pics of the process. And try to make my own walk through...the pics on that other site arn't that good, so I'll take some with good light.

I am very happy. It is so much more comfortable than the old seat.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

not a thunder stealing question here but seriously, what did u gain? im just trying to follow, is the seats shape better? or does it look better? and if you just put the foam from your old seat into the b13 then you still have basicly the same seat dont you?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

no I took the SER foam and put it in to my seat brackets. Have you seen the B13 SER seats? They were Designed for nissan by Recaro and they have heavy side bolsters and are very comfortable.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Binger said:


> no I took the SER foam and put it in to my seat brackets. Have you seen the B13 SER seats? They were Designed for nissan by Recaro and they have heavy side bolsters and are very comfortable.


ohhhhhh ok i see i had it backasswards :thumbup: i had no idea! i gota look into this. and these are only the se-r seats right? anyone have a pic of the stock b13 seats ma boy here is talking about? would love to see them


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I'll have pics up next week when I do the passenger side seat


----------

